# Share your thoughts on how wud u react



## peekai (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi ,



My husband , who is a bit conservative about women’s clothing, thinks that tights are vulgar and skimpy , if not worn with a long top.

Few months back on our holiday I borrowed my friend’s tights and worn them with relatively shorter top than the usual long tops. He was surely unhappy about it, and he took a few snapshots focusing my bulging bum outlining my panty, perhaps to show me that how ugly it looked ( I must tell that I am a petite woman 5.2” , 48 kilos, 31 yrs). 

When we got back from our holidays, my friend unexpectedly took the camera and downloaded the images on her PC, and there it was my ugly , protruding bum on the screen in front of all. How do you think one must react to such an incident? Please free to comment on anyone’s side.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it is a conservative issue. I'm far from conservative in my clothing but I don't think anyone should ever wear leggings or tights without a shirt or dress on that covers their butt....period. They aren't meant to be worn as a stand alone garment. I'd say he took the picture to visually show you what it looked like to the rest of the people there. I've worn things I thought looked wonderful....until I saw myself in a picture. I think he was just trying to illustrate his point since him telling you didn't seem to work.


----------



## peekai (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi TN Girl
Thanks for sharing your thoughts, it helps me not to misunderstand my husband.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

peekai said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your husband made you feel like that then the best thing is to talk to him about it. If you feel comfortable with what you wear then why is there a problem. Tights are suppose to be worn as an under garment as i have always thought but if you wanted to try something new what the harm in that. Personally i think your husband should have spoke to you about how his thoughts and opinions before taking photos, if your unhappy with something that your partner wears its always best to talk to them openly so there is no misunderstanding later.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

peekai said:


> When we got back from our holidays, my friend unexpectedly took the camera and downloaded the images on her PC, and there it was my ugly , protruding bum on the screen in front of all. How do you think one must react to such an incident? Please free to comment on anyone’s side.


well, it doesnt sound like he was trying to embarrass you in front of your friends. that was just an accident. He was just trying to get his point across. 

my H wears things i dont like, too. i used to tell him, but he just kept doing what he wanted. so i dont tell him anymore. It does make me less attracted to him, though. 

I personally dont think that tights are a big deal. Where i live you get a variety of dress styles. so i guess im just used to seeing a lot of different ideas. it really comes down to your H's preference and if you feel like he's being controlling, or if you feel like its something you would be OK changing.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Tights are NOT pants yet a lot of people confuse the 2 a lot. I think people shouldn't wear short tops with tights, just like you wouldn't wear a short top with pantyhose. BUT if you decide to wear something as tight as tights with a short top you should always wear a thong or gtring, NOT regular panties, no matter how tiny.

I don't think it has to do with being conservative. It's simply about dressing correctly. Whether people like it or not, accept it or not, there are fashion "rules"/dress codes which weren't created for nothing lol


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

:iagree: I work as a personal shopper, and tights are undergarments meant to be worn under a skirt or tunic length top or sweater. LEGGINGS form to the leg and follow the curves of the leg, but they are more like stretchy, skinny pants. Leggings or stretchy skinny jeans can be worn with a short top. 

Think of tights as if they were pantyhose. What would you wear with pantyhose? That's what you'd wear with tights! Wearing tights with a short top...in fashion circles it's just not done.:nono:


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

i have to agree with your hubby's feelings, even though I don't think he handled it the way I would have, but maybe I would have doe the same if after insisting that outfit was too skimpy and you wore it anyway. Yeah, seeing a gal even in leggings and a top that just covers the bum is hot, but tights? wow. Ladies, you don't know what you do to us men. For me, seeing shapely female legs in hosiery/leggings is #1. With that much exposed, I might get whiplash from turning my head as you go by. The tights and panty line don't sound unattractive. Just not how I'd want my wife to dress. Just a guy's perspective.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He only photographed that which you openly displayed. Your eyes are in front and your butt is behind, so how would you know what your butt looks like to others unless you have a little help? If you found the photos a bit embarrassing, maybe he found the actual presentation equally so. You and your husband are in complete agreement on at least one issue....tights aren't your butt's best friend. There are probably garments he shouldn't wear and I'm sure you'll be his buddy and let him know when he tries to wear something he shouldn't.


----------

